# Das Hechtfilet und seine Gräten



## Pfandpirat (19. April 2006)

Servus Leute!

Wir haben heute einen schmackhaften Hecht zubereitet aber etwas bereitet uns Schwierigkeiten - die Gräten.

Ich habe zwar schon davon gehört, die Gräten mit einer Pinzette vor der Zubereitung zu entfernen aber dabei erwischt man irgendwie doch nicht alle und/oder zerstört das ganze Fleisch. 

Bei der Größe der Gräten hilft dann leider auch der Trick mit dem Zitronensaft nicht mehr viel.

Gibt es da vielleicht einen Tip zum Entfernen der Gräten oder muss man das bei Hecht einfach in Kauf nehmen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2006)

*AW: Das Hechtfilet und seine Gräten*

Beim Hecht muss man Gräten einfach in Kauf nehmen, keine Chance die alle zu kriegen.


----------



## muddyliz (19. April 2006)

*AW: Das Hechtfilet und seine Gräten*

Das sind Y-Gräten, die kriegst du nur beim Essen raus.


----------



## goeddoek (19. April 2006)

*AW: Das Hechtfilet und seine Gräten*



			
				muddyliz schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind Y-Gräten, die kriegst du nur beim Essen raus.



Genau - lass die Haut beim Filet mit dran, dann kannst Du im Anschluss die Haut und die Y-Gräten als Gewölle wieder ausspeien. Is ne reine Übungssache  :m 

Aber um aufs Thema zurükzukommen. Habe da schon viele "Tipps" erhalten. Der beste ist immer noch, den Fisch schön vorsichtig zu essen.Alles andere war "Kinnerkram"


----------



## arno (19. April 2006)

*AW: Das Hechtfilet und seine Gräten*



			
				goeddoek schrieb:
			
		

> Genau - lass die Haut beim Filet mit dran, dann kannst Du im Anschluss die Haut und die Y-Gräten als Gewölle wieder ausspeien. Is ne reine Übungssache  :m


|good: |good: |muahah: |good: 
Ich schrei mich wech!


----------



## esox_105 (20. April 2006)

*AW: Das Hechtfilet und seine Gräten*



> Genau - lass die Haut beim Filet mit dran, dann kannst Du im Anschluss die Haut und die Y-Gräten als Gewölle wieder ausspeien. Is ne reine Übungssache  :m


 

Vorsicht mit solchen Äußerungen  , es gibt immer einige Deppen die so etwas glauben |kopfkrat , und anschließend ist das große :v  angesagt, und keiner will die Sauerei wegwischen.





































PS, trotzdem |good: .


----------



## til (20. April 2006)

*AW: Das Hechtfilet und seine Gräten*

Man kann die Gräten natürlich schon rausschneiden, da sie ja schön in einer Reihe liegen. Aber es gehört etwas Übung, anatomische Kenntnisse und die Bereitschaft, Fleischverlust und zerfetzte Filets in Kauf zu nehmen, dazu.
Bei Barschen, Zandern und Forellen mach ich das mittlerweile, wegen den Kindern.


----------



## Zanderfänger (20. April 2006)

*AW: Das Hechtfilet und seine Gräten*

Hau das Hechtfleisch einfach mit den Brassen durch den Fleischwolf und mach  Frikadellen draus. 

Diese Variante macht etwas mehr Arbeit!

http://dreamlake-fishing.com/angelmagazin/Hecht_Filetieren.html


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (20. April 2006)

*AW: Das Hechtfilet und seine Gräten*

Moin

```
Beim Hecht muss man Gräten einfach in Kauf nehmen
```

das sehe ich auch so, habe schon als Kind gelernt einen zubereiteten Fisch so zu zerlegen, das möglichst wenig Gräten in den Mund gelangen, gehört natürlich ein wenig Übung dazu.


----------



## Pfandpirat (20. April 2006)

*AW: Das Hechtfilet und seine Gräten*

Sehr gut. Das sind doch auch Antworten.

Somit habe ich wenigstens dem vorgebeugt, dass jemand mal zum Essen kommt und meint: "Ach, du weißt wohl gar nicht wie man beim Hecht die Gräten entfernt?"


@Zanderfänger

Die bebilderte Anleitung ist gar nicht schlecht. Werde ich auf jeden Fall auch mal probieren.

Noch 11 Tage :q


----------



## Haube888 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Das Hechtfilet und seine Gräten*

JA, ging mir auch schon öffters so, ich hab noch nie eine variante gefunden, wirklich alle Gräten aus dem fisch(filet) zu bekommen, ich denke das gehört bei einenm Fisch dazu.

Also Dann viel Spaß noch...LG Danilo#h


----------



## Raabiat (28. November 2006)

*AW: Das Hechtfilet und seine Gräten*

Dein Problem mit den Gräten is mir eigentlich wurscht.....ich frag mich vielmehr......


wo zum Teufel hast DU den Hecht her|kopfkrat|kopfkrat:q:q:q


gefangen ja wohl eher nich:q:q:q


----------



## Raabiat (28. November 2006)

*AW: Das Hechtfilet und seine Gräten*



Fips III schrieb:


> ich habe mit Hechten immer nur ein Problem:
> 
> Die Kleineren sind immer wahnsinnig munter, daß die mir beim Abspülen immer irgendwie entkommen. Ich versuche immer Alles, aber die sind ja auch megaschleimig.
> 
> Die ü-80er, die kann man gut packen und die filitiere ich dann auch.



|abgelehnhör ma Fips |uhoh:#d du musst die Hechte töten wenn du sie filetieren willst |gr: Dann sind die auch nicht mehr so munter und wehren sich wenn du Ihnen die Seitenteile abtrennen willst


:q:q:q Spässle natürlich!!! Hat sich nur so "lustig" gelesen..

(by the way mal wieder ein Beitrag von mir der jeglichem Sinn entbehrt|kopfkrat:q)


----------



## Raabiat (29. November 2006)

*AW: Das Hechtfilet und seine Gräten*



Fips III schrieb:


> (..)
> Übrigends war dein Kommentar :m :m



Ich mekrs ja meistens selbst, kann mich aber leider nie bremsen, dann doch auf "Antworten" zu klicken |kopfkrat|rotwerden


----------



## henningcl (29. November 2006)

*AW: Das Hechtfilet und seine Gräten*

hi

hier wird gezeigt wie man einen hecht filitiert.

viel spass#h#h#h


www.sfv-bremgarten.ch/hechtfiletieren.htm


----------



## SB-Canerods (7. März 2007)

*AW: Das Hechtfilet und seine Gräten*

Hallo, wollte den Thread mal wieder hochholen. Die angegebenen links von den bebilderten Anleitungen zum grätenfreien Hechtfiletieren funktionieren nicht mehr. Wollte mir das mal anschaun und ausprobieren. Hat jemand noch einen funktionieren link o.ä vom grätenfreien Hechtfiletieren?
Gruß
Simon


----------



## Zanderfänger (10. März 2007)

*AW: Das Hechtfilet und seine Gräten*



SB-Canerods schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch einen funktionieren link o.ä vom grätenfreien Hechtfiletieren?


Bitte #6


----------



## SB-Canerods (12. März 2007)

*AW: Das Hechtfilet und seine Gräten*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Bitte #6


 
Danke dir.


----------

